# Any Good for Stripped Threads?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Never tried that stuff but I once tried a helicoil kit on a lawnmower and it got me to finish the job but that was about it.

Good luck


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep us posted ;-) 

keep Sea Tow on Speed Dial


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Keep us posted ;-)
> 
> keep Sea Tow on Speed Dial


Haha like I said, no big deal. They aren't major bolts that are prone to much pressure. I would just prefer the motor to be as like new as possible. Going to try and pick the stuff up from Ace tonight. Hopefully it works...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

No one has anything on this stuff?


----------

